
State “Keep Right” Laws - lelf
https://www.mit.edu/~jfc/right.html
======
zxcvbn4038
My god do I wish they would enforce the law in Oklahoma! The entire state
seems to have a culture of pulling into the left lane then hitting the brakes
and pacing the slowest thing moving in the right lane. People look at me crazy
when I start ranting about Okies and their driving habits but give me an hour
of freeway time and I will make you a believer. If you are anywhere near
Oklahoma and someone is clogging up the left lane, chances are they have
Oklahoma plates. I used to think it was related to their stupid football
rivalry with Texas - when I drive through Oklahoma with Texas plates I got a
lot of beer cans thrown at my car and people yelling some football slogan at
me, but I’ve also driven through with New Jersey plates and Vermont plates,
and it doesn’t matter - you might as well add 90 minutes to your travel time
because everyone from Oklahoma drives ten miles under the limit in the left
lane. So fire up your dash cams and take the Okie challenge, drive through
Oklahoma/Texas/Kansas/Missouri/Arkansas, if someone is clogging up the left
lane then try to get a look at their plates, will be Oklahoma the majority of
the time.

